# AWstats aufrufen



## ezroller (3. Feb. 2011)

Hi.

Ich habe in ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 als Statistik für meine Domain AWStats ausgewählt. Wie kann ich nun auf diese Statistik zugreifen?
In ISPConfig selber kann ich es nicht finden. Auch stats/ bleibt leer. Muss die Statistik per Hand erstellt werden? Wenn ja, wie funktioniert das genau?

Ciao


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2011)

Die statiistiken werden automatisch einmal pro Nacht erstellt und sind dann über www.domain.tld/stats7 aufrufbar.

Wenn Du zugriffe auf das web hattest und die aktivierung schon mehr als 24 Stunden her ist, dann prüfe bitte ob awstats auch wirklich installiert ist und ob der Pfad zum Buildstaticpages Script in den Servereinstellungen mit dem Pfad auf Deinem Server übereinstimmt.


----------



## ezroller (3. Feb. 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ja, awstats ist installiert und die Pfade stimmen auch.
Dann hätte letzte Nacht ja eigentlich eine Statistik erstellt werden müssen. Naja, ich warte nochmal bis morgen.


----------

